# Oliva Cain Cain Maduro Cigar Review - Cain 654T Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

What can I say about Olive cigars? From the juicy and very palatable Oliva V to this new line called Cain, Sam Leccia has hit a homerun! This cigar...

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Cain Maduro Cigar Review - Cain 654T Maduro


----------

